# BB: local exchange not enabled, no line of sight to wireless, options?



## bijou (11 Jan 2007)

Hi all, Firstly apologies if this is in the wrong area!
Can anyboby help or advise regarding internet connections. We have just moved into a new build property with no phone line connected.

Our local exchange is not enabled for BB (nor is it likely to be).
We have wireless in the area but we're not in line of sight.

That leaves (as far as I can see) a few options:
1. Satelitte
2. Get phone line installed and try for ISDN
3. Get phone line installed and use dial-up (not my preferred option)

Can anybody advise on the ISDN option at all - is it worth it?
Is it THAT much faster than dial-up??

Any comments would be very gratefully received from a very frustrated internet user!!!!

Bijou


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

I'm not convinced but perhaps  with dial-up might be worth checking out? I psreume that you're looking for a stopgap measure until such time as other affordable options (_DSL_, cable etc.) become available?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (11 Jan 2007)

you could try a vodafone 3g data card with this lad. 

[broken link removed]

more info here
http://www.vodafone.ie/sme/mailonthemove/laptopconnectivity/3grouter/index.jsp

that way more then one person in the house can use it. (assuming they have a wireless card in their laptop / pc.

also you can bring it with you if you go away.  brother in law has it in his house in swords and he has a mobile home in wexford so it is handy in the summer when he is down there.  I think you can get it for €50pm with resonable use.


----------



## bijou (11 Jan 2007)

clubman - I was with onspeed prior to moving and imho it wasn't all that brilliant the speed really didn't seem that much faster than the ordinary dial-up.

bigjoe dub - I will certainly look into the 3g thing (new to me - will have to do some homework).

Thanks for suggestions


----------



## HighFlier (11 Jan 2007)

When using onspeed you can vary the compression rate.

At the highest compression rate pictures will be fairly pixellated but text is perfect.

It can offer big speed enhancements on these settings for general web browsing but is useless for big data transfer, business use etc.


----------



## bijou (11 Jan 2007)

Yeah - found onspeed OK(ish....) for general browsing but would like eventually to be able to download music etc.... and also as we have family in UK would like to sent photos/movie files etc to them (found onspeed wasn't that clever speedwise for that kind of use ) Also would like if possible to try the Skype route too.....

BTW - Does anybody know if the 3g thingy is any good for the above kinds of useage and do you have to subscribe to vodafone to use the 3g service (by subscribe I mean would I have to change my mobile provider?)

Sorry for all the questions but - if you don't ask you don't find out 

Bijou


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

There is also a good broadband forum over on _boards.ie_ in case that might be a useful source of information for you.


----------



## davidoco (11 Jan 2007)

As long as you are in a built up area and there is some sort of 3G signal, you can't lose with the new 3G Broadband Modem from Vodafone. For 129 connection and 49 a month thereafter you can get anywhere from 384 kpbs (7 times faster than dial up) to 1200 kpbs.

It's called a 3G Broadband modem and looks like a mouse which plugs into the USB port of your PC or laptop.  It's very plug and play.  

Here's a word document I got from Vodafone

[broken link removed] 352kb in size (contains coverage map)


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

Any ongoing usage charges in addition to the monthly subscription fee? Any usage caps?


----------



## davidoco (11 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Any ongoing usage charges in addition to the monthly subscription fee? Any usage caps?



€49 euro all in (unlimited data only).  No caps just a fair usage policy.

I have to test this out with VOIP and if it works without too much lag it would be a great alternative to anybody without a land line.


----------



## bijou (11 Jan 2007)

Thanks every1 for replies.

davidoco - i will look into the 3g side I can't tell properly from the coverage map if I am in a covered area (probably not - rural) but i'll make enquiries with voafone on that.
Are you currently using the 3g? if so can you let me know if the VOIP works if you do try it?

bijou


----------



## TurkeyBurger (11 Jan 2007)

I don't seem to be in a coverage area, following the Vodafone map, but I am using a 3G card and have no compaints. Connected at 3.6Mbps at the moment. (Ashbourne area, but only since start of month, I was getting standard 56kbps GPRS with it until then).

- €49 all included, unlimited data as mentioned.
- It is completely separate to your mobile phone, the 3G modem has its own SIM card included with it. 
- I'm fairly sure you have to sign up for minimum of one year.


----------



## TurkeyBurger (11 Jan 2007)

Sorry, forgot to mention that I've had no problems with Skype on the 3G modem. Wouldn't be a big Skype user but it seemed reliable, no noticeable lag, etc.


----------



## bijou (11 Jan 2007)

Thanks turkeyburger - i think i'll have to make some serious enquiries on this.  I seriously do not want to have to go to the trouble of getting a phone line installed - if i can help it  (either for satellite or dial-up/isdn) so if I am covered this might be the best option.

I don't do gaming but would like to download music etc... do you know if it is suitable for that and/or for sending attachments such as photos/moviefiles via e-mail?


----------



## TurkeyBurger (11 Jan 2007)

For music and small (relatively) files like pictures where you are only talking about a few (<5Mb) it is fine. 

I've just downloaded the Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor thingy from Microsoft, it is 6.5Mb, took approx. 30 seconds.



(It basically tells me I need a new laptop!)


----------



## TurkeyBurger (11 Jan 2007)

Quick way to test if you are in a 3G coverage area is if you have a 3G mobile phone (or know someone with one) they generally indicate when they are receiving a 3G signal on the main display of the phone.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2007)

TurkeyBurger said:


> For music and small (relatively) files like pictures where you are only talking about a few (<5Mb) it is fine.
> 
> I've just downloaded the Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor thingy from Microsoft, it is 6.5Mb, took approx. 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


Off topic but ... the _Windows Vista Upgrade Advisor _insists that you install _.NET _before it will run. What a pain. I won't be running it so but I suspect that I'd get the same answer as you if I did!


----------



## davidoco (12 Jan 2007)

Regarding VOIP even before we tested it out, you could tell by the amount of time it took a browser page to return that it's unlikely to be satisfactory for VOIP in the long term.

You request a web page from the browser and it can take anything up to 20 seconds for it to start loading.  Much the same way that wireless broadband gives long pings. If it unsuitable for gaming it's unsuitable for dependable voice.

I think it all depends on your distance from the mast.


----------



## Sn@kebite (24 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I'm not convinced but perhaps  with dial-up might be worth checking out? I psreume that you're looking for a stopgap measure until such time as other affordable options (_DSL_, cable etc.) become available?



OnSpeed is useless, when i had eircom with dial-up i used it as an act of desperation, it has no change the program basically compresses data before downloading it, but you need to wait for it to compress it first & only deoes that if the server youre downloading from supports this kind of activity. That defeats the whole objective i thought.
but however, i can only speak for me.


----------



## irishpancake (25 Jan 2007)

Hi bijou

before going the vodafone route, perhaps you should take a look at what is available from Three (3).

They have a Datacard option, see [broken link removed].

Basically they offer a low usage package (250Mb) for €24.99/month. Card costs €99.

Also a high usage (3Gb) for €39.99/month. Card costs €49.

I'd say definitely worth checking out.


----------



## bijou (25 Jan 2007)

Hi irishpancake

Thanks for that..... i'll definately look into that one.  All suggestions are welcome.

If anybody is interested i sent an email to vodafone on the same day i posted my question here asking for some info on their 3g....am still waiting for a reply, would this be the norm for them?

(btw: sn@kebite i have to agree with your comments about onspeed....)

bijou


----------



## Vanilla (25 Jan 2007)

Not surprised, I ordered a data card last April....I'm still waiting. Actually, I gave up, so if they ever do ring me to tell me my card is available I won't be taking them up on it.


----------



## AJC (25 Jan 2007)

irishpancake said:


> Hi bijou
> 
> before going the vodafone route, perhaps you should take a look at what is available from Three (3).
> 
> They have a Datacard option, see [broken link removed].


 
One downside is you need to have a laptop - i.e. cannot plug into a home PC vis USB like the Vodafone option


----------



## bijou (26 Jan 2007)

AJC - Laptop not a problem.

however a techie question arises from this.... if i tried the 3 datacard on the laptop, would i be able to connect a wireless router to the laptop so i could connect the main pc to the net? the laptop has wireless capability and the main pc itself has a wireless card/ariel in it (belkin i think)? any ideas?

bijou


----------



## damien king (7 Feb 2007)

bijou said:


> AJC - Laptop not a problem.
> 
> however a techie question arises from this.... if i tried the 3 datacard on the laptop, would i be able to connect a wireless router to the laptop so i could connect the main pc to the net? the laptop has wireless capability and the main pc itself has a wireless card/ariel in it (belkin i think)? any ideas?
> 
> bijou



And here is a techie answer..........

you can use the wireless cards in the 2 pc's without a router. They will connect directly to each other and this is called "ad hoc" mode.

A wireless connection using a router as a bridge between all the connected pc's  is called "infastructure"  mode. 

I have one of these 3g usb modems and have the 2 laptops connected in this manner. My house in mayo isnt in a 3g area so I just get a decent GPRS signal, Its much faster than a rural eircon line and is pretty good for browsing and instant messaging

you may need to go into your wireless network settings to enable ad hoc mode: dont forget to set a password!

if your on XP its simple enough....

If all of the above seems daunting then a wireless router is a simpler (although more costly) option

Hope this helps

Damien


----------



## bijou (12 Feb 2007)

Hi all
Thanks for all your tips/suggestions - just a quick update.... I was in touch with 3 who were very helpful and quick to respond to my query unfortunately I am not in their coverage area for the 3g and won't be until at least June this year  but their datacard does sound like the better of the 2 (still waiting on vodafone to respond by th way )  I imagine there coverage would be the same.
sooo..... choices choices - do I wait till june(ish) or bite the bullet, install phone line and put up with dial-up... ???

Thanks all for your help.

bijou


----------

